# My S14



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

My S14 with S13 Blacktop. Spun a bearing a few months back so bought another SR longblock to build. Should hopefully be back up and running by the years end making 400rwhp. So far 4 years, 2 built KA's, 1 SR20 and still going without looking back 










































Regards,
Robert


----------

